# Are there fish in the Jordan and SLC Canals?



## kickingback

Does anybody know if the Jordan or Salt Lake Canals contain any fish? In particular the Jordan Canal that runs alongside the 15 at the 123rd exit, it then cuts west at the corner of a business complex and crosses under Lone Peak Parkway. It's right by my workplace, is about 5-6 feet deep and is extremely tempting every time I drive by.

Below is a link to the general area, you should be able to easily spot the canal.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source= ... 4&t=p&z=15


----------



## LOAH

Is this canal always full? If so, then more than likely, you have a new fishing spot.

If not, there may be some fish that get through the dam right below the point of the mountain. I'd bet that they're closer to the dam than 123rd if the canal is dry in the winter.

There's really only one way to find out though...


----------



## kickingback

You know what, I think it does dry up in the winter  .

It's really too bad, it's quite an alluring little stream.

I should have found this earlier but there is a great google street view of it. The canal is at a similar level if not a bit lower than what it's at now.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source= ... .17,,0,9.5


----------



## RnF

Just because it dries up, doesn't mean there isn't anything in it. But finding the few fish that may be in there would not be easy.

I grew up next to a smaller canal. I often wondered if there was any fish in it. One fall day, when the canal was lower, I was walking along it and a fish darted by. It ended up being a 10 inch rainbow. No idea where it came from (don't ask how I caught it, I didn't know any better  )

You will be surprised what shows up in those canals.


----------



## BerryNut

Its been years but my old man took me to that canal back when I was probably 8 or 9 and I caught my one and only cat fish. It was a lot different there back then so it may have changed but everytime I drive by it I remember that fish. Like LOAH said, there is only one way to find out.


----------



## troutwhisperer

When I was a kid growing up in Sandy, my friends & I would walk up the canal late in the fall after they shut off the water. It would be approx 2 feet deep in most places. We armed ourselves with pitchforks and we would get carp & catfish. We would start at 8400 S and go to about 9800 S I am thinking this is the same canal, but could be mistaken. This was years ago.


----------



## kickingback

troutwhisperer said:


> We armed ourselves with pitchforks and we would get carp & catfish. We would start at 8400 S and go to about 9800 S I am thinking this is the same canal, but could be mistaken. This was years ago.


LOL, sounds fun! I was loooking around and it may have been the Utah Lake Irrigation Co(mpany?) Canal, it's looks like it ends at about 9800 south and is above 700 E.

Well, I brought my poles to work and I'm going to try and hit it up on my lunch break. Maybe I'll get lucky, maybe I wont (only 30 minutes to fish). I'll post a report of my findings.


----------



## kickingback

Well I just got back. The water is too murky to see anything. There is some wildlife around the canal, ducks and some muskrat looking thing. Those blue dragon fly looking flys were hanging out above the water, they were really interested in my line. But alas, no bites and I didnt see anything come up to the top. Then again, I was only able to spend 20 minutes out there, hardly enough time to even get set up and settled in. Too bad, I was able to fish from the middle of a bridge. I'll try and get a pic uploaded sometime.


----------



## flyguy7

I used to fish the canal in Kearns as a kid between RC Willey and KFC. It dries up every winter but every summer it would be full of fish again. We caught mostly mud chats with some small channels, white bass, bluegill, and perch. I think just about any piece of water that connects to the jordan with openings big enough for a fish to fit through will hold fish throughout the summer.


----------



## troutscout

I bet eventually that thing meets up with the Jordan River so there probably would be fish in it. There's an easy way to find out. Sound like an ideal place to go after the fabled Rocky Mountain Golden Bonefish. They grow big, fight like mad and and can be wary and hard to catch. Good luck!

^^ike


----------

